# Star Rod// Shakespeare Rod



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Stopped in local bait tackle shop to pick up rod that had guide being replaced,after paying,the owner rushed to back where a rod was turning , I went back and looked and I thought it was a STAR rod until the handle came around and paper work showed a Brand New UGLY STICK, so i ask owner about it looking like a STAR ROD and he said yes SHAKESPEARE makes lot of STAR RODS. He was changing guides on this one to what was called a ROBERTS Wrap,and took time to explain the theory and reasoning behind the Roberts wrap, so it was a real good Learning day,wondering if anyone else has heard that STAR was made by Shakespeare, Heard STAR was bought out a while back AL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Are you sure that the shop owner was referring was the Allstar rod and not the Star Rod. Last I heard the Star rods were made and built in Floridia.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

No he was real specific as this rod looked like a Star and all my star rods were assembled in NC not FL ,well at least thats whats on the tag . I had never seen this ROBERTS wrap with the off set Guides, He was just finishing the rod looked good and after he explained the princiapal it looked even better


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I believe Allstar was purchased by Shakespeare. I think the owner mixed up the names when he said that. It was most likely a Shakespeare built using the old Allstar Mandrels, not a Star. Star is owned by the Seastriker/ Henry's Tackle out of North Carolina.

John


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jlentz said:


> I believe Allstar was purchased by Shakespeare. I think the owner mixed up the names when he said that. It was most likely a Shakespeare built using the old Allstar Mandrels, not a Star. Star is owned by the Seastriker/ Henry's Tackle out of North Carolina.
> 
> John


Yep, what he said...


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah thats right star rods are made in morehead city nc


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

yep, allstar was purchase by shakespeare and discontinued alot of surf blanks in the process.
shakespeare is a moron.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

i have a 7 1/2 ft star rod and my borther has the same size uglystick allstar rod could hardly tell the difference by looking at it


----------

